# Help with VA bennefits



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys,
The VA has my records screwed up (no surprise) I need some help getting the benefits I know I qualify for, can anyone recommend any type of veterans advocate organization or a person that can assist me or point me in the direction for help?

In a nutshell, I served over 180 days in support of operations enduring freedom which grants me the post 9/11 gi bill, but I am not coming up in the VA system as having done so (DEERS or whatever they use)


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

I know to get full benefit you need to serve 36months post 9/11 for full 100% benefit. I am like 4 months short of 36 months and they gave me 90%. Even though its a couple hundred dollar loss its still better than the old bill. As for contact info, I would try the VFW or goto your local VA hospital and usually they have a representative for something like that.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 5, 2010)

There are a few ways I know of. You can contact your old units admin. department and they should have a copy of all your records, including medical file and SRB. Also, I don't know what branch you served in, but as a Marine the Marine Corp League helps a lot of us when we have a problem like this. There is also the VFW. 

I sure hope this helps, and good luck. Thank you for your service and God Bless. 

Semper Fi


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 7, 2010)

You are going to need a copy of your DD-214. That is all there is too it. You can request it for free online at http://www.archives.gov/veterans A group that can help you with this would be probably the VFW. If you are disabled you can try the DAV (Disabled American Veterans.) Keep in mind that currently the VA is very backed up and it can take as much as six months before you see your GI Bill.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have my DD-214 but on the phone the VA said they needed my orders also. I don't have those anymore. I am getting the VFW to help me because my unit cant even find the orders.


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 13, 2010)

If you still have access to iPERMS you should be able to get those easily.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good idea, I just emailed the AKO team to see if I can still gain access to iPERMS or AKO.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 14, 2010)

*Call your congressman.*

If all else fails. My issue was that Reserve Personnel Center didn't reply to emails or US mails and telephone calls all were met by people without requisite knowledge. My congressman's staff wound up taking nine months for a  MAX two week job but I got my DESERT STORM DD214 at last. (Reserve Personnel originally sent a copy which was illegible scan of a fourth carbon copy or something). Good luck.

Hmmmm another thought. If your orders were group orders, perhaps a service buddy's copy will have your name on it, too.


----------

